# Household gun collection??????



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

Ok this is just a summary and see if it makes sense.

I read that a complete collection for family should include the following

1-2 pistols for each adult/adolescent in the household able to use
1 "battle style" rifle for every 2 members of household
1 " long range/hunting caliber" style rifle for every member in the household

not sure if he mentioned shotguns or not but here is my plan/preferrences

I currently shoot a full size xd-9 and a .38 special my g-father left me
the wife ( suzyq2u) is interested in a carry size (lc9/mp 9c etc)
I suggested she stick with 9mm to keep ammo types down and she isn't ready to move to larger calibers yet (and truthfully I am not either) and her trigger reach when properly gripping is around 3.5 inches (small hands).

So that will be 3 pistols in the house (us and 2 girls ages 12/9) 
to this i would like to add either another 38 special or .357 or a 40/c45 because id love to also get a camp style carbine capable of small to medium game hunting (opinions wanted here)

My fun time "battle rifle" is an arsenal ak-74 chambered in 5.45x39. I have shot a ton of m-16/m-4/ar-15 variants in .223 and 308 and still have to qualify on m-4 and m-16 yearly, but I honestly prefer the AK platform.
which leads me to say i would probably add another ak-74 to the mix along with something chambered in 308 for a 300+ yard rifle.

I also like the saiga ak style 12ga as a "lawn sweeper" and with the poly chokes, there has been good hunting ability reported. 


I also have 1 .22lr for training everyone safety/technique and cheap plinking fun) and probably adding another as my 9 yr old gets interested in shooting more.

so hows it look, and what carbine size would you recommend for small/medium game? 9mm enough or go with 357/38 40/45. these would only be used to hunt in true SHTF scenario's and not annual hunting trips.
My preferences tend towards mid-price, best bang for the buck type. not a "collector" and want to keep a minimum of ammunition types for storage/cost purposes.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

no shotgun? we use those the most...


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

If I had that many guns per person in my household some might actually consider it a small arsenal! 
2-4 guns x 6 (able bodied) people!


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

mpillow said:


> no shotgun? we use those the most...


The saiga 12 is a shotgun based on the ak platform with 2/5/10/20 round magazines/drums available "assault style" of course i do like some old school coach and have shot black powder 10/12/20 gauge in the past.


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

Pam6 said:


> If I had that many guns per person in my household some might actually consider it a small arsenal!
> 2-4 guns x 6 (able bodied) people!


I see no problem with this


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Pam6 said:


> If I had that many guns per person in my household some might actually consider it a small arsenal!
> 2-4 guns x 6 (able bodied) people!


I don't think its unreasonable..especially if you start kiddos young (like 6 yo) and grow them up into full fledged adults...

20 guage shotgun, .22 rifle, .22 revolver to start with(young or new to guns)...then a .223 or .250 Savage for deer hunting at age 10...then up to a 12guage at about 120# kid size wt...and larger rifles .308, .270 and 9mm hand guns as they are cheap as they reach adult size....and because Daddy won't share his toys!:nono:....and I only named 9 guns for kids...


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

mpillow said:


> I don't think its unreasonable..especially if you start kiddos young (like 6 yo) and grow them up into full fledged adults...
> 
> 20 guage shotgun, .22 rifle, .22 revolver to start with(young or new to guns)...then a .223 or .250 Savage for deer hunting at age 10...then up to a 12guage at about 120# kid size wt...and larger rifles .308, .270 and 9mm hand guns as they are cheap as they reach adult size....and because Daddy won't share his toys!:nono:....and I only named 9 guns for kids...


Well, if we start them out at age 6 then you better make that 7 x 2-4! We usually start them out at age 9. But my 6 yo has been shooting but only once a year for the last two years. 
My 9 yo has been shooting several times but I would not consider him proficient yet.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

We like to play with black powder too...new inline and oldstyle...my BIL was a state shooting champ many moons ago for BPowder and is an engineer so he likes to tweak stuff!

Gotcha on the shotguns....there is something here in ME about the number of shells loaded so we are "limited" like 3 for bird hunting? and 5 other
_
It is unlawful to hunt or possesses for hunting any auto-loading firearm having a magazine capacity of more than five cartridges.

It is unlawful to hunt with a silencer, tracer bullets, exploding bullets or to hunt migratory game birds with a shotgun capable of holding more than three shells, unless the gun is modified to only allow three shells in the magazine and chamber combined. _

Of course SHTF and the law goes out the window...


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

mpillow said:


> We like to play with black powder too...new inline and oldstyle...my BIL was a state shooting champ many moons ago for BPowder and is an engineer so he likes to tweak stuff!
> 
> Gotcha on the shotguns....there is something here in ME about the number of shells loaded so we are "limited" like 3 for bird hunting? and 5 other
> _
> ...


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> hmmmm, I kinda disagree with the basic recommendations. :shrug:
> 
> And I think it REALLY depends on your environment/situation or potential defensive and offensive situations.
> 
> ...



Slings either single point or multi-point hybrids are requirements, id feel naked without them too many tactical drills to not have .

I plan on 4 magazines minimum per pistol, 6 per rifle, stock sling for bolt action. 

5.45x39 will fit fine on 5.56 stripper clips for bulk storage purposes ( 2100 rounds of surplus 5.45 is $250) and 3.99 per 20 for JHP. so an incredibly accurate and RELIABLE weapon to shoot/train on. 

There is a lot of flack about "tacticool" vs practical, in my situation i have been in two tactical units and have a slew of LBV's/Molle/slings/pouches at my disposal and their wear and use has become second nature to me,(unfortunately suzyq and children are behind btu getting there) rather running convoys or walking through the woods, i know where every magazine/flashlight/tool is located and how to draw/use it.

As far as my offensive vs defensive plans, I have come to the conclusion that at approx. 20 miles from major city metro area (OKC) and 12 miles from "small town living" ( about 15K) My area is one that most will "bug out" too, so primary "shtf" scenario is to dig in with neighbors of like mind to pack/finish preps, wait until dust settles and move out before the second wave.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd have to say that's between me and anyone that's wants to test my abilities as to how many weapons I have....LOL


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> forgot to add tactical flashlights and crimson trace so as not to waste bullets!


Most reviews of the crimson trace are great for functionality, but poor for suzyq2u's hand size, even the smallest for the lc9/mp9c is the size as the medium backstrap, but thats for ccw not a priority for HD or farm wear.

Do you have any recommendations/experience with 9mm/40/45 carbines like the kel-tec or high point, ive always stayed away from those brands and have considered the Ruger but just unsure. Most web reviewers are paper/dirt shooters and not "woodsy" people.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Most(all?)states have a limit on # of rounds in firearms when hunting...normally 3 in shotgun-5 in rifle...Checking my Alabama manual we can't use suppressors(even on hogs)or automatic weapons(what if there's bunches of hogs)or AP rounds-so if deer are wearing a Level 4 vest-gonna have to head shot'em...As far as how many firearms in a household...as many as you are comfortable with...


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

zant said:


> Most(all?)states have a limit on # of rounds in firearms when hunting...normally 3 in shotgun-5 in rifle...Checking my Alabama manual we can't use suppressors(even on hogs)or automatic weapons(what if there's bunches of hogs)or AP rounds-so if deer are wearing a Level 4 vest-gonna have to head shot'em...As far as how many firearms in a household...as many as you are comfortable with...


I am aware of most laws concerning round count and hunting, for seasonal hunting, and will never break the law during regular situation hunting. 

I am interested in suppressors, but zero interest in full auto at this time, just a waste of ammunition, and i doubt i will ever be in a position where it would be practical. Would really love any other input on pistol caliber carbines.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

My neighbor and I totaled ours up over Sunday coffee.

Between the two of us, we've got 80.

Hypothetically speaking, of course....


----------



## Joe Prepper (Jul 25, 2011)

Jolly said:


> Hypothetically speaking, of course....


Of course.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I think I overshot the recommended guns per person. :ashamed:


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Jolly said:


> My neighbor and I totaled ours up over Sunday coffee.
> 
> Between the two of us, we've got 80.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, of course....


Slackers. My GF and I have over 100...


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

I've got a Highpoint 9mm car. They now make a 15 rnd mag for them. The stock is a little heavy, but has a ton of rail space. Way too much if you ask me. Had a sticky bolt on last round hold, but it cleared up after 10-12 mags of ammo run thru. The sights are crap. Put on a red dot and it is great. I tried a 3-9 scope and was keeping 5 shot groups under 4 inches at 100 yds using 124 rem +P golden sabers.:cowboy: But I think the effect at that range would be minimal to anything thicker than paper on 1/2 in plywood. Well balanced, good value, very accurate shooter. I'll give it a 7 out of 10. Won't kill a bear, but for home protection it is great.eep: Mike


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

vallyfarm said:


> I've got a Highpoint 9mm car. They now make a 15 rnd mag for them. The stock is a little heavy, but has a ton of rail space. Way too much if you ask me. Had a sticky bolt on last round hold, but it cleared up after 10-12 mags of ammo run thru. The sights are crap. Put on a red dot and it is great. I tried a 3-9 scope and was keeping 5 shot groups under 4 inches at 100 yds using 124 rem +P golden sabers.:cowboy: But I think the effect at that range would be minimal to anything thicker than paper on 1/2 in plywood. Well balanced, good value, very accurate shooter. I'll give it a 7 out of 10. Won't kill a bear, but for home protection it is great.eep: Mike


I just "discovered" the hi-point brand today. I was in my local gun shop and saw a 40 cal pistol for $179.00!! I asked a few questions and bought it as an addition to my get home bag.

After reading all the reviews online it seem like a pretty good gun. Heavy and ugly but cheap accurate and reliable.

I think I may go get a few more just as backups. The more guns I have in the same caliber the better!!

I see that the mags are intercgangable betwee the pistols and the carbines. For only $300 I may have to get a carbine too!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Palmetto1 said:


> I just "discovered" the hi-point brand today. I was in my local gun shop and saw a 40 cal pistol for $179.00!! I asked a few questions and bought it as an addition to my get home bag.
> 
> After reading all the reviews online it seem like a pretty good gun. Heavy and ugly but cheap accurate and reliable.
> 
> ...



i was just reading about destructive testing done to a hi point - they had to make a barrel obstruction to get the gun to break , because it is blow back operated the over pressure is vented when it kicks the slide back , this is however what makes them heavy , they are firing the round forward based on inertia of moving the heavy slide , unlike a locked breach gun where it is locked up till the barrel cams and separates from the slide


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

We don't have any guns in this household. We lost them all in a tragic boating accident :sob:


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

I would recommend the ak-47 in 7.63x39. The ammo is cheap and available and it will shoot through a 4x4 block of wood unlike a .223.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Just wondering here you got the list for "recommended number" of guns?

The way I figure it, a guy is only limited by income, and storage space... 

As far as handguns, I've been buying some really nice 9mm MAK guns.. dirt cheap, and incredibly accurate... but I didn't tell you this since I'm trying to keep it a secret and keep the 9 MAK ammo prices down, along with the guns... My latest is a FEG PA-63. Basically a Walther PP copy.. . It's turned into my daily carry... good looking gun, and just shoots and points so naturally...


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not inclined to say what's in my gun collection....

I do believe a good assault riffle with retractable stock set up right can be used as a long range "hunting" riffle as well as a medium/close range defense weapon.. Fore grips, multiple optics, and becoming proficient with the operation and feel of a gun is a big advantage...


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

hmmm,number of guns=not enough.yet.bedside-410 with 3" shells.on way to front door=20gauge pump(racked)front door to any other point-308 rem 770.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

How are you guys and gals getting .22 ammo. When walmart gets any in the limit is 2-3 boxes per person. 50 rounds per box. And you have to be there when the truck unloads or you get none.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

BlueRose said:


> How are you guys and gals getting .22 ammo. When walmart gets any in the limit is 2-3 boxes per person. 50 rounds per box. And you have to be there when the truck unloads or you get none.


We are able to find lead nose .22's pretty easy.. hollow points is another story but I've still got about 1000 from 10 years ago..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

BlueRose said:


> How are you guys and gals getting .22 ammo. When walmart gets any in the limit is 2-3 boxes per person. 50 rounds per box. And you have to be there when the truck unloads or you get none.


Before the shortage and rush for ammo started, I predicted it and started buying pretty heavily.. By the time I decided I had enough, others were just starting a mad dash.... A couple months later, and .22 was fabled ammo..


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Our walmart doesn't have a limit but you do have to be there when they come in. They got in 15 100 round boxes of CCI's the other day. I picked up 5. Should have got more but I didn't want to be greedy.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

In my opinion handguns are useless except for easy concealment. In the academy they had a big sign on the wall that said. 

"Your pistol is only there so you can fight your way back to the rifle or shotgun you never should have left in your car to start with."

Words to live by right there.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I use 22LR the most.... most might not get fired for months.... the 22LR pistols, touched pretty much daily...


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

hawgsquatch said:


> In my opinion handguns are useless except for easy concealment. In the academy they had a big sign on the wall that said.
> 
> "Your pistol is only there so you can fight your way back to the rifle or shotgun you never should have left in your car to start with."
> 
> Words to live by right there.


I got a .45 for the sole purpose of using in a point and shoot range of about 15 feet or less.. even if I don't hit them, neither of us will be able to hear anything for a while.. 

or if I've ran out of riffle rounds and done threw it at them.. then it's pistol time lol..


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

terri9630 said:


> Our walmart doesn't have a limit but you do have to be there when they come in. They got in 15 100 round boxes of CCI's the other day. I picked up 5. Should have got more but I didn't want to be greedy.


Not being greedy means leaving ONE box for the next person.


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

I do intend to have way too many firearms. I always like rifles for specific tasks, the .257 for smallish stuff, the . 308 for bigger stuff, the 7mm Mag for further away stuff, the .338 for bigger yet stuff, the .375 for elphantish stuff, 30-30s just because they're fun. It all starts to add up.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Always had difficulty with math.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

dicks has a sale on right now-22's-225 count-$14.99


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

bigjon said:


> dicks has a sale on right now-22's-225 count-$14.99


Are they on line?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, I had to look twice before I figured out this thread started in 2011...saw some posters I hadn't seen for a while and was all set to welcome a few folks back home!

For myself, a .38 Special is my carry gun, 30.06 for hunting, 20 gauge shotgun for home intruders, and .22 rifle for small game/varmint control. Is that enough? Never, lol!


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Glade Runner said:


> I do intend to have way too many firearms. I always like rifles for specific tasks, the .257 for smallish stuff, the . 308 for bigger stuff, the 7mm Mag for further away stuff, the .338 for bigger yet stuff, the .375 for elphantish stuff, 30-30s just because they're fun. It all starts to add up.


Don't think you can ever get to many two our boys have around 50 each .One boy I would say has a pickup load of ammo in various calibers. They arn't looking for a gun fight but should someone show up looking for one they don't want em to leave desopointed :runforhills:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think everyone needs a 22 rifle , a shotgun , a center fire rifle , and a pistol that is where I would start , that is just for hunting mainly 

a higher capacity something would be nice for each person capable of using it but I don't see that as a big hole 


now carbines , well this is the real snag these days , I wish more were available that there was one to match every major handgun to share magazines 

if you can find a Marlin camp 9 or 45 or a Ruger PC9 or PC40 that would be great 

but I would not rule out a single shot 357 H&R or CVA rifle , both can be bored to 357 Maximum and it really turns it into a hunting gun for greater range but allows you to shoot 38sp 357 mag and your 357 max loads it helps that they are easy to break down and clean and work on 

semi autos are very nice but there is so much you can do with a manually actuated action in down loading so that you can run very light very efficient little cast loads or even round ball loads through a 30cal rifle like a 30-30 or 308 for things that need less than full power , and full noise but when it comes right down to it pistol cartridge carbines are an in between gun a down loaded center fire rifle can general do most anything a carbine can other than perhaps speed of loading for the magazine fed models


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

michael ark said:


> I would recommend the ak-47 in 7.63x39. The ammo is cheap and available and it will shoot through a 4x4 block of wood unlike a .223.


With the right ammo, an AK-47 will put a hole right through an engine block. It'll also punch a hole through a lot more than a 4" block of wood -- it'll go right through a pretty substantial tree trunk. This is both good and bad. You really need to make sure that you have an adequate backstop if you're shooting an AK-47. Don't hang a target on a tree in the woods and expect the tree to stop *ahem* certain kinds of rounds. They have more penetrating power than you'd expect. (Yes, _you _probably know this, but clearly, not everyone does. This is a bit of a vent. It's stupid season, err, elk season, and apparently, some hunters around here think that elk wear body armor.) 

FWIW, for hunting small game, I love my pellet rifle. It's quiet, it's legal to shoot in areas where I can't shoot a "firearm," and it'll easily kill game birds, bunnies and squirrels. The pellets are cheap and easily portable. In a SHTF scenario, it would probably be my main hunting gun simply because the noise doesn't carry very far and it's very light and accurate.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Cygnet said:


> With the right ammo, an AK-47 will put a hole right through an engine block. It'll also punch a hole through a lot more than a 4" block of wood -- it'll go right through a pretty substantial tree trunk. This is both good and bad. You really need to make sure that you have an adequate backstop if you're shooting an AK-47. Don't hang a target on a tree in the woods and expect the tree to stop *ahem* certain kinds of rounds. They have more penetrating power than you'd expect. (Yes, _you _probably know this, but clearly, not everyone does. This is a bit of a vent. It's stupid season, err, elk season, and apparently, some hunters around here think that elk wear body armor.)
> 
> FWIW, for hunting small game, I love my pellet rifle. It's quiet, it's legal to shoot in areas where I can't shoot a "firearm," and it'll easily kill game birds, bunnies and squirrels. The pellets are cheap and easily portable. In a SHTF scenario, it would probably be my main hunting gun simply because the noise doesn't carry very far and it's very light and accurate.



I'd like some figures to back this up, about the AK ammo. My experience has shown the AK to be about equal to a .30 carbine. I must be ill-informed. School me.


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quick note for any small-framed females out there, or people with issues with mobility - look at the guns designed for younger shooters. I don't like long guns because the "adult" ones are wayyyy beyond too big for my frame. But youth guns? Oh, wow. There's a sweet Mossberg (sp?) shotgun I have my eye on. It fits me perfectly. Our Ruger 10-22? Not so much. That's why I prefer handguns. I'd rather bring a handgun to a fight that I'm comfortable using than a long gun I have to struggle to get to work (thanks to my craptastic hands.)


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

vicker said:


> I'd like some figures to back this up, about the AK ammo. My experience has shown the AK to be about equal to a .30 carbine. I must be ill-informed. School me.


Depends on what you're shooting through it, but personally I've seen holes put through 1/3 inch steel by an AK shooting FMJ rounds. (Not sure what brand or the exact details -- it's not my gun.) There's youtube video out there to back this up, if you need proof. 

I have a suspicion that _what _you're shooting doesn't matter so much in most situations, it's how accurate you can be -- and if you can be accurate when your adrenalin gets pumping. The only time having a hand cannon is helpful is if you need to shoot _through _something -- like a car door -- to get a bad guy. Or if the bad guy is wearing full body armor.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

Cygnet said:


> Depends on what you're shooting through it, but personally I've seen holes put through 1/3 inch steel by an AK shooting FMJ rounds. (Not sure what brand or the exact details -- it's not my gun.) There's youtube video out there to back this up, if you need proof.
> 
> I have a suspicion that _what _you're shooting doesn't matter so much in most situations, it's how accurate you can be -- and if you can be accurate when your adrenalin gets pumping. The only time having a hand cannon is helpful is if you need to shoot _through _something -- like a car door -- to get a bad guy. Or if the bad guy is wearing full body armor.


That's when the 50 cal bmg comes in handy.. You can act like at&t and reach out and touch someone.. so your adrenalin doesn't need to get pumping.. Also plays "h e double hockey sticks" on body armor.. even if it doesn't go through it, they ain't getting back up.. A car door is like a sheet of paper for them too.. motor blocks have been removed from motor mounts from a front impact of a 50 cal.. and still got the target in the front seat..

They are kinda expensive to target practice with though you won't want to pull the trigger many times in a day anyways..


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

I do believe 7.62x39 is about like a 30-30 . Like all the old lever actions.If looking for a ak look for a 90 degree gas block that is the improved one :buds:.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

7.62x39 is typically a 123gr bullet at about 2300fps 

most 30-30 factory loads are 150 or 170 gr going 2300-2400fps 

but most inexpensive 7.62x39 rounds are a steel bullet with a led core so they do punch steel better 

while most 30-30 rounds are a coper jacket soft point 

the 7.62 isn't bringing quite the energy but with the spizer bullet it holds on to what it does bring a little longer than the round nose 

with a soft point 123 gr copper jacket 7.62 and a 150gr round nose 30-30 soft point copper jacket , I think the deer will have a hard time telling the difference


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

google Dicks sporting goods.


----------

